# How many round annually?



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

How much live fire practice? How many rounds do you expend in a year's time?



Bob Wright


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bob Wright said:


> How much do you practice? How many rounds do you expend in a year's time?
> 
> Bob Wright


Bob;
You're asking two separate and different questions here.
Nowadays, in our old age and on this little island, we shoot fewer than 1,200 practice rounds a year.
But we both practice quite a lot, dry-firing almost daily.

A mere number will not answer your questions.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Kind of like Steve here. 
I shoot IDPA average once a week for about 50 rounds. So 2600 there. 
Plus i practice with 22 for above mentioned (not as often, but 100 rounda each session, call it another 1500) 
Plus various plinking days... No idea

Now, some will not consider IDPA practice (it's just a game, it's not real, etc) but i do get practice drawing, aquiring sights and trigger press. Plus practice just handling my pistol AND having safety rules reinforced. 
And i do the same with the aforementioned 22, 
and an airsoft replica. 
Plus i dry fire, 
Plus i practice draw, present, aquire sight picture. 

So, according to my wife, too much!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm doing somewhere between 2500 and 3000 a year. I go every two weeks and burn up 100 rounds (sometimes more) per trip.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Bob;
> You're asking two separate and different questions here.
> Nowadays, in our old age and on this little island, we shoot fewer than 1,200 practice rounds a year.
> But we both practice quite a lot, dry-firing almost daily.
> ...


O.K. Your point is well taken. I've changed the original question.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The reason I posed this question as I did was from my own experience. Though I did practice dry fire and other exercises, I found I had to expend about two hundred rounds a week or more to stay in top shape. If I skipped a week of firing, my groups suffered accordingly. I think by firing live ammo, my concentration was improved, whereas by dry firing, my concentration lagged. With no live round under the hammer, a lapse in concentration was never evident.


And.........any time you're shooting at paper, steel, tin cans, match sticks or what ever, that's practice.

Bob Wright


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Bob, 
Did you find a difference if it was a plinking round (22, low power 38, whatever) vs a full power/defensive/normal carry round?
(Really folks, this isn't a caliber stopping debate. I am asking if the difference in recoils changed practice or competition shooing for Bob. NOT lookin for "but 22 is a defensive caliber sidebars!)


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

niadhf said:


> Bob,
> Did you find a difference if it was a plinking round (22, low power 38, whatever) vs a full power/defensive/normal carry round?
> (Really folks, this isn't a caliber stopping debate. I am asking if the difference in recoils changed practice or competition shooing for Bob. NOT lookin for "but 22 is a defensive caliber sidebars!)


Most of my shooting was centerfire (hence reloadable) ammunition. But to answer your question: No. The concentration (sight alignment, squeeeeeze) is the same regardless of recoil or lack of it. I believe concentration is 99% of handgunning. Of course that concentration is not maintained by the novice when going from a .22 to a Magnum, the shock of the violent (to a novice) recoil destroys concentration.

But practice with results is the aim of the exercise. That's why I say live fire practice, as opposed to dry firing.

And, let me hasten to add: I'm not being macho when I say "violent to a novice" as if I don't notice recoil. I am accustomed to recoil of heavy caliber guns and am not particularly sensitive to recoil. Many times new shooters start out with a heavy caliber gun with no idea of the amount of recoil that gun will generate. When that recoil is expected and the shooter is prepared for it, not against it, shooting skills progress.

Bob Wright


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Back in competition days, I would burn through as many as 1,000 rounds a week, mostly on the weekend. So let's call it 40,000 rounds a year, plus the actual competitions.
When there wasn't a specific IPSC match or SCTC event for which to practice, the group I was with did general skills-improvement drills, and also set about learning new skills.
Sometimes, just for the heck of it, one of us would set up a "jungle walk" for the rest of us. That, too, is both practical as an exercise and quite instructive.

During the rest of the week, of course, I put in at least 10 minutes a day (but no more than 20) doing dry-fire skill maintenance.

Nowadays, the only part of all that which remains reliably true is the dry-fire practice.


----------



## just for fun (Dec 31, 2006)

Like many my reply was 1200. Not as many as I would like, I told myself i would go shooting more often after I retired! Ya, right! What used to take most of Saturday now takes Sat, Mon, and most of Tuesday. It's right at a 50 mile round trip and gas prices are somewhat of a player. Groups that were standard 25 yd two hand standing, are now 15yd, two hand sitting!
With all that said it was this very afternoon that I sent in my club renewal check. Enjoy every minute of it and "chewing the fat" with other club members. Very necessary for my second hobby-reloading!


----------



## cjs1945 (Nov 26, 2012)

I was shooting about twenty thousand rounds a year, but the last few years i have been down to about seven thousand.


----------



## rdstrain49 (Dec 13, 2012)

Don't know how many rounds I shoot a year. I did however pick up 3000 124 Gr slugs last month and I need more. Pretty sure I didn't lose them, must have shot them.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I haven't kept track, but I bought 1000 .45 bullets a month or so ago and they are almost gone, I'm back shooting a .38 Super now as well so I get to the range 2-3 times a week at 100 rounds plus maybe 200 rounds a week of .22 and then there are the dry spells where I can't get to the range. As far as I'm concerned, I don't shoot anyway near enough.


----------

